# Flying



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone else interested in this?

Next year I am going to start flying lessons with a view to obtaining my ppl. I can't make up my mind though, whether I should do helicopters or light aircraft. It would be nice if I was able to make a living out of one of them.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Helicopters don't fly, they're just so ugly that the earth repels them.

Seriously, good luck. I know a few pilots, both small planes & commercial. Some make out OK, some don't.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a friend of the family (I don't like him) started flying as a hobby and now flies 737's, I have a work colleague who flies purely as a hobby and he says choppers are for nutters! you know that trick where you rub your tummy and pat your head? Well try doing that while tap dancing and you might be able to fly a chopper!









Have you tried flight sims on your pc? aparently the modern ones are very good, must tr it some time.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

A friends son learnt to become a pilot, expensive; but worth it seemingly. 

He's now enjoys flying 747's long haul.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I used to have my private pilot license many many years ago (IFR). Then after collage I went into the Air Force and flew F-106's Lovely thing flying but very expensive.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Ron Jr said:


> I used to have my private pilot license many many years ago (IFR). Then after collage I went into the Air Force and flew F-106's Lovely thing flying but very expensive.


You flew Delta Darts, that's interesting.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I fly the Boeing-777 for BA,started out as Cabin Crew though and got selected because the Company reckoned i was good enough to Pilot one of their big jets.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Ibrahombre said:


> I fly the Boeing-777 for BA,started out as Cabin Crew though and got selected because the Company reckoned i was good enough to Pilot one of their big jets.


I'm incredibly jealous......









PG mentioned the flight sims. I've been using these for several years and mainly fly the 737, 767, 777 and enjoy using the Jet Ranger II. I'm used to carrying out full flights from take off to landing following all atc commands, but I've decided that I'd like to try flying for real.

I'd love to be a commercial jet pilot, but I've been led to believe that the cut off age for training for this is 35. I'm now 45, so it maybe too late.

At the very least I'd like to obtain a ppl for a light aircraft or helicopter. If I could make a living from this, I'd be even happier......


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have my private pilot license many many years ago (IFR). Then after collage I went into the Air Force and flew F-106's Lovely thing flying but very expensive.
> ...


In anouther life time.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Ron Jr said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You flew Delta Darts, that's interesting.
> ...


But you will always have the memories Ron, no one can take those away from you.
















Garry, go for it mate if it's what you really want to do.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Just came back from Tokyo on a 777.....first time in one of these.....ONLY TWO ENGINES? Well it made it obviously









One thing I did notice on the JAL website was the quoted distance to Tokyo was about 9,870 miles or something......and the quoted range of the 777........9,500 miles!!!!!! I must say the last 370 miles were very quiet









Nice plane though.....very smooth and quieter than a 747

Best regards David


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Just came back from Tokyo on a 777.....first time in one of these.....ONLY TWO ENGINES? Well it made it obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a brother-in-law who used to fly light aircraft. I remember him listening to the weather reports before flying, and mumbling things like 'if the wind doesn't pick up, or change direction, I'll be fine for fuell..' He hated taking off in Pretoria, 'high altitude screws you, you can never take as much fuel as you really need ..'


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

There is landing and there is landing!!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I have seen them taking off from there and blowing people on the beach into the water







but that time...hells bells I think he trained on a 737 and thrown into the 747 for one trip!









Best regards David


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeez,can safely say that would make me soil myself standing there


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Jeez,can safely say that would make me soil myself standing there


Ferkinell! I thought Brucie Willis was going to jump up and catch the undercarriage as it went past for a scene for Die Hard 5.0! That beach should have a sign warning against entry if you are over 5 foot 2


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Griff said:


> There is landing and there is landing!!!!


Nowt wrong with that !

How about these


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> One thing I did notice on the JAL website was the quoted distance to Tokyo was about 9,870 miles or something......and the quoted range of the 777........9,500 miles!!!!!! I must say the last 370 miles were very quiet


There are miles and then there are miles









Nautical & Statute

Wouldn't like to get them the wrong way around









Thank goodness the prevailing winds were blowing in right direction eh BoxBrownie!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fek!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Pilots earn their money in my eyes


----------

